

A look at C++14 and beyond: Part 3 - octo_t
http://www.meetingcpp.com/index.php/br/items/a-look-at-c14-and-beyond-papers-part-3.html

======
songgao
There are just too many ways to implement a same thing in C++. It's becoming
more and more complicated.

So I have a strange idea: pick only a small set of features of C++, and
disable all others. Maybe call it C+. Ship it in a compiler that will give
error if any disabled features are used, maybe call it g+-4.8.

~~~
alok-g
I have been dreaming of such a thing for long. The issue that comes is which
features to keep; I have heard that everyone has their subset of C++ that they
use.

The above system must be able to allow handling legacy code, which seems
doable.

~~~
songgao
`g+-4.8 --legacy` -- how about that? :-)

------
octo_t
Most interesting (to me at least) is "Proposing the Rule of Five"[1], so that
no copy function, move function, or destructor will be compiler-generated if
any of these functions is user-provided.

[1] - [http://www.open-
std.org/JTC1/SC22/WG21/docs/papers/2013/n357...](http://www.open-
std.org/JTC1/SC22/WG21/docs/papers/2013/n3578.pdf)

